# lunch meat?



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

here at school in the caf i sometimes get a sandwhich at the deli. they have sliced ham, sliced turkey, sliced roast beef, chunks of chicken and other deli meats.

Since i have a certain amount of money on my university card, this would save me some money if i could buy these for them. would any of the lunch meats be ok to give a piranha?


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

i heard of piranhas dying from eating chicken.

Don't know maybe roast beef is ok?

Not sure, but man i remember those days.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Processed meats are not good for HUMAN consumption. Even worse for fish. Not a great idea. 
Frozen shrimp are pretty cheap. just get a package of that. its only like 3 bucks.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya 3 bucks for a at least months supply.......thats cheep as it gets bro


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, that would be about one of the wost foods you could feed them.

Piranhas are not designed to digest mammalian meat, let alone the other 'stuff' that could be ground up with it.


----------

